
Show HN: Checkbot for Chrome – Crawls your site for SEO, speed and security issues - seanwilson
https://www.checkbot.io
======
seanwilson
Hi! I'm the developer behind this. Checkbot can spider your site for broken
links, duplicate content issues, unminified resources, redirect chains, mixed
content errors, insecure password forms and more. There's a guide on the
website ([https://www.checkbot.io](https://www.checkbot.io)) that explains the
50+ best practices Checkbot tests for. I'm hoping web developers find the
extension useful for checking and optimising their sites.

By the way, if you'd rather not grant the permissions needed, you can always
open a new Chrome window and sign in to Chrome with a temporary account with
the button in the top right before you install. This keeps everything separate
from your main account.

I'm looking for any feedback you might have about the Chrome extension itself
and the website. Did you find it useful? How often would you use it? Can you
think of any improvements you'd like to see? Thanks!

------
chatmasta
Good service, but why implement it as a chrome extension? Seems like anyone
who needs it would only need it on their own sites, not every site online.

~~~
seanwilson
If you mean compared to an online service, they usually have to restrict how
many sites you crawl, how often you can crawl and will have trouble with local
and private sites. Google Webmaster Tools can take days to give you updates on
issues for example and you have to push your changes live to get feedback.

So as a Chrome extension, you can crawl your local development sites, staging
sites, sites on private networks and you can immediately recrawl pages again
whenever you want to confirm you've fixed issues. Many developers need to work
on multiple sites as well.

~~~
chatmasta
Oh, got it. I thought your chrome extension was doing the actual crawling
serverside. This makes sense then. I haven’t tried it out, but if it works on
localhost, that’s awesome.

~~~
seanwilson
Yes, the crawling happens from your own machine. I'll need to make this more
obvious somehow.

